# Come Dine With Me



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

....am I the only one who really enjoys this...come on, sure I'm not alone !

I even sky+ it so I don't miss any   I think the guy who does the voiceover/narrative is very amusing....love a bit of sarcasm  

Not sure I'd ever want to go on it though !  Does anyone else watch it........in fact, has anyone ever been on it ?

N xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I love come dine with me and I would loveto be on it.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I love CDWM!!

I applied to go on it, go through to the finals, but that was it, the new series came on and i have to say Im welll better cooks than what they were!!! 

Lisa xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

OMGosh, I love COme Dine with Me sooooooo much! (Although wasn't keen when they changed the format to 4 participants in a 1 hour show    ) but I love the daily half hour version! 

I am always planning my menus for it, but would I actually go on it? No way Nelly


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh I love this prog, missed it so much whilst living in Geneva too as we culdn't get channel 4!  And although I'm a pretty confident cook don't think I'd like to take part  

Did anyone see the recent celeb one Was really funny especially Peter Stringfellow  

Jx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

x Jennie x said:


> Oh I love this prog, missed it so much whilst living in Geneva too as we culdn't get channel 4! And although I'm a pretty confident cook don't think I'd like to take part
> 
> Did anyone see the recent celeb one Was really funny especially Peter Stringfellow
> 
> Jx


& Lee from Blue pronouncing the 'TH' in thyme. The narrator guy really made me laugh then!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I love it too shame its not on later cos its so funny..I love the commentary   and there is always one who is a complete character and either falls asleep or does something equally daft or is a complete ***** ..Love it !!

Cat x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I like it when someone gets a bit drunk on the wine, and then sits in the taxi giving the scores   there was a bloke on not long ago who made me laugh, i dont think he cared less about what he was eating   just having a drink !


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who loves it ! 

Don't tell me about the celeb one from other night (with Peter Stringfellow and Lee whatever his name is)....I've sky +'d it and have yet to watch it !

oooo, if I'd had that Asian woman who turned her nose up at everything and didn't even try to join in the conversation I would've said something to her....just thought she was so rude...I mean, why go on something like that if you don't even wanna try and get on with the others ?!  I'm so glad that she had joint 1st and didn't win it out right.....

....and yep, the woman who scored low so she could "win" and they told her she had to re-do all her marks  

There's certainly some characters on there.


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I saw the Asian woman too, how many bangles did she have    
Everything she cooked was hot hot hot !!!! How annoying when you cook for someone and they dont even pretend to eat some of it


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

I LOVE this programme!!  refer the ones where the do a whole week with one person a night than the hour ones but that commentator  makes the programme for me.....he just rips the wotsit out of them.....so funny    

My favourite one was when of the women wouldn't let on of her guests in cos she was early!!!  it was freezing cold and she just shut the door in her face and said "your too early" How rude was she!     and the other one was when the girl scored everyone low to win and had to re do her scores   

I would never ever go on it though


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh i love that program. Maybe we should have our own version    Although i dont like the idea of someone going through my knicker draw  

I watch it on more 4 as well on sunday  

sally


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

The Celebrity One WAS funny


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

LadyLottie said:


> The Celebrity One WAS funny


Shhhhhh.....I'm planning on watching later tonight after I get back from osteopath and before DP gets back from watching footie !


----------

